# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Managed or Unmanaged - where does the future lie?

## falconsoft

Hi,

After attending the WinFX sessions at TechEd 2006 I felt that in near future Microsoft is moving to and openly preaching a mix of managed and unmanaged world. 

Earlier push was more towards managed (which made me believe that in near future even the Windows OS would be mostly managed code) but now Microsoft seems to openly accept that unmanaged would never go.

Can you please share your thoughts on where the future lies and if its going to be a mix world then in which areas would unmanaged code dominate and which managed code would.

Thanks,
- Manoj Agarwal

----------


## AymanS

We believe it is going to be a mixed world. It really all depends on your application. Steve mentions more details at http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391421

Also, other threads in this forum explains the benefits of using native VC++ while mixing it with managed code.

Thanks,
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

